
Questions to Ask When Negotiating Salary - cleverism
https://www.cleverism.com/20-questions-to-ask-when-negotiating-salary/
======
honoredb
I'm super distracted by the use of ԛ instead of q in this article, what's that
about? Plagiarism detection? Seems bad for accessibility/SEO.

~~~
honoredb
Oh, I get it, it's a defense _against_ plagiarism detection. The article is
largely plagiarized from other sources, but since they didn't contain the
homographs you can't just google the unique sentence "This is a fair and
legitimate question, but not the first question you want to ask." (Original
source, possibly: [https://www.risesmart.com/blog/6-key-questions-ask-during-
sa...](https://www.risesmart.com/blog/6-key-questions-ask-during-salary-
negotiations))

~~~
derekp7
Looks like this article has been posted on multiple blogs -- the oldest one I
found was on glassdoor's blog.

------
DVassallo
I was making $500K/year in my last job, and I never asked for a raise in all
my career. IMO, the best way to get market-level compensation is to find an
offer from another employer that you're willing to move to. Once you show your
employer the other offer, the burden goes to the employer to justify why they
should keep you at a below-market rate.

~~~
bearcherian
When you show your employer an offer you received from another employer,
aren't basically saying "Pay me more" and asking for a raise? I can't imagine
going to your manager and saying, "Look, these guys want to pay me more. haha.
OK, back to work."

~~~
athenot
There's a soft way to ask for it. You basically point out that your manager is
at risk of loosing you. Note that you need to understand both how much you
bring to the team _from your manager 's perspective_ as well as your manager's
budget considerations.

It's possible you outgrew the position altogether and the group you're in
isn't interested in what you've become, at least not at that price. Or it's
possible that what you've become is truly worth it to the team and replacing
you with someone new would noticeably set the team back.

------
hardlianotion
Some of this transactional argument is misconceived I think. The argument that
you can trade off picking off your kids at 4:00 against, say $5000 seems
particularly wrong-headed to me and detracts from the value proposition you
bring to the company.

------
crikli
These are nice tactical questions but they overlook the prime strategy in any
comp negotiation: demonstration of value.

Eg what demonstrable value are you, the person asking for money, bringing to
the table? What problems are you solving? Why are you worth what you're asking
for? What things have you accomplished, issues you headed off, etc that I
might not know about. Etc.

~~~
bluedevilzn
I have already demonstrated my value during the interview. Negotiation occurs
after I have passed the interview.

------
bluedevilzn
This is a "feel-good" list without any concrete examples.

Check this out instead: [https://haseebq.com/my-ten-rules-for-negotiating-a-
job-offer...](https://haseebq.com/my-ten-rules-for-negotiating-a-job-offer/)

It is much more directly applicable to our field with concrete examples.

------
lifeisstillgood
Is there a value in "agents" for tech talent. (I seem to remember `toptal`
trying to position itself like that).

Now that 500K is in the reach of SREs at Facebook, it seems worthwhile to get
someone in to negotiate on that SREs behalf. Or is the "stupid high salary"
world just too small?

------
sixhobbits
Considering this is a low quality listicle without much content and is posted
by a new account the same username as the domain, it seems somewhat likely
that it's using fake votes to get as many points as it did?

